# Jerry Harris



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

I will start with the fact that this Jerry's son Jimmy. Daddy was admitted to the hospital this afternoon. He is doing fine.Do not know many details at this time. He appears to have a small tumor in the back of the brain, that began bleeding, causing minor seizures, that got mama to call 911. Huntsville Memeorial is transfering him to Memorial Hermann in the Woodlands. He was awake and alert when he sent me home to take care of mama.

I will be taking the laptop to Daddy tomorrow, so he can let you know in person. I will stay on here a little while to try to answer any questions that come up, but that is really all I know for now.

Now the Gentleman's Retreat. He still wants it to happen. I will try my best to see that it does, but I will require more help from those that are coming than Daddy would have. I have thrown a "LOT" of birds for him, but never really payed attention to how the tests were setup. At this time, I don't even know if he will be out of the hospital by then. Anyone wishing to cancel, please give me til next month to return your money. Those wishing to still participate, please be aware that you may have to help more than you planned.

I do need to know how many still plan to come, so food can be prepared accordingly.

Jimmy Harris


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Jimmy
Thanks. Tell the old man to get better


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Please tell your Daddy he has lots of prayers coming his way from South Carolina. You will all be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Please tell your Dad that Dave and I are keeping him in our thoughts and prayers! We were not going to be able to attend the Gentleman's retreat this year but Dave enjoyed it last year and I sent my dewberry cobbler for all to enjoy. 

Give him a hug and tell him it is from me.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear of this.

Let Jerry know his RTF family send best wishes and hopes he's back up and around soon.

Rick


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear this. HANG IN THERE JERRY!!!!


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Prayers and hugs from me and Kennel Boy. We love you, Unca Jerry!

Sondra


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Jimmy,
Thank you so much for letting us know.
Jerry,
That is completely uncalled for - we demand you git better real soon!
One of your wimminz sez so!
Please take care - you and your Sweet Bride are in our prayers.
Becky


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

You can tell your Daddy that there are lots of prayers and good wishes coming his way.

Let him know that Ms. April sends her best - he'll know who I am!!

Andy


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

My prayers are with Jerry and his family.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Prayers for Jerry and his family - tell him to get better!

FOM


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

We are praying for you Jerry...you get better now...ya hear?!


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear this. Prayers sent!

Larry


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Jerry,

You are in our prayers hope you are home soon.
________
Iron Duke engine


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Thank you Jimmy. And to echo Becky-Jerry-this is unacceptable. You get yourself home.

One of THE dearest memories of running Kate was running under you & being crooned to in between series. Roy Orbison had NOTHIN' on you.

Prayers & Good Wishes!

M


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Prayers and best wishes for a rapid and complete recovery.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Jerry! Get well soon. You Need to be home. I had put a little something in the mail to you. 
Ken Bora


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

It came today and mama says it is the best syrup she has ever had, maybe that is why she wants pancakes every morning.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Jimmy,

Please give your Dad and Mom a huge hug from me. I spoke to your Dad a couple of days ago and I know how excited he was about the retreat. 

Your Dad is one special person, only topped by your Mom!!! I will always have a special place in my heart for both of them.

Lots of love,


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Jerry,
Lesa and I have you in our prayers. I sure hope to see you this weekend. I plan to be there.

Jimmy,
If your Dad doesn't get to be there I will sure help in anyway I can. And of course even if Jerry is there I would do anything you would want me to do to help. I'm really looking forward to this weekend.

Marty Dauphin
817-564-3560


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Jerry,

Prayers are coming your way from New Jersey.


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Jerry I pray for you and your family to be strong and for a speedy recovery for you.

Jimmy, like Marty I still plan to attend the retreat and want to help out any way I can.

Sean Hale
281-935-3936


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Keep us posted, Jimmy. Your Dad is one of the more level-headed folks that post here....the fact that he's a dog man is just icing on the cake.....;-)

Gotta love him regards, 

kg


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Jimmy,

Thank you for the update and know that all of us on RTF are rooting for your dad, you mom and your entire family.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks Jimmy!!!!

Keep on keep'n on Jerry!!!

Angie


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

get well quick Jerry!!

Prayers sent from the Gooser clan!

Gooser


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Daddy. He sounds good and wants his laptop and phone charger. Taking those to him tomorrow. Tomorrow ya'll can talk to him, I am tired of tearing up at your responses and support for him.
Hope to meet some of you this weekend, but we should know more tomorrow.

Thanks to all,
Jimmy


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Jimmy;

I had written Jerry a private message earlier and figured something was up cause he's always good about writing back.

I can't come Friday due to some family stuff, but I'll be there Saturday morning early. Let me know what you guys need. We expect Jerry to be there cooking, and giving directions on the set-ups and bird placement.

Tell him to quit fooling around at that hospital, and to get his tail back to Bedias, pronto. 

My phone number is on the pm if ya'll need to give me a call.

Mark


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Jimmy tell Jerry that with all the prayers being said for him by us dawg folks go straight to God's ears. I am living proof of that. Get well Jerry need you round here to keep us straight,,,,,,,, Prayers work,,,,,,,,,,Otey


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Prayers en route from Georgia for a speedy recovery!!!! 

-Kristie


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Get well, Jerry!


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

Prayers from Georgetown for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Thanks for the heads up Jimmy,*

*Prayers coming your way from Montana!!*

*Russ*


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Prayers from Arizona. Get well quickly. 

Arleen & Gregg


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Prayers sent to Jerry from Santa Fe, Texas.

Janet


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh damn. Fingers crossed for the best. Jerry is a great guy and one of my long time friends in this game.

Adding you to my prayer list right now Jer. Get better soon buddy.

Shayne


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

How typical of Jerry to worry about the Retreat. Dog people are all mad, one way or another. 

Gawd Jerry keep fighting!!!!!!!! 

Please keep us informed.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Tell him good vibes are coming from Alaska. Mary, Darla & Spanky are hoping he gets well soon!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Gosh, darn ya you Old Texan.........I just talked to ya the other day and all was well...........Now get the hell out of the hospital and leave the nurses alone.................Ya got a Retreat to run.......and animals to tend to........Shayne's in charge of the sponge baths anyway.......

Seriously, my friend, should you and Tricia need anything, please ask....you know I'll do all I can for you guys.....

I was just getting ready to call you today, as Wendy and I have a new food processor we're getting rid of and thought ya might get some use out of it instead of the blender..........I'll ship it to the house.

Dammit, now get the heck up and go home...........:razz:

Jimmy, if Mom or Dad need anything feel free to call........585-554-4193


God Speed my friend........


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Just another fan who's pulling for you, Jerry. You and yours will be in my prayers.


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

Jimmy, you tell your daddy that this is one of his wimmenz from DownUnder and that if he doesn't hurry up and get well soon there will definately be no more fancy port from Australia!!!! Keeping your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Prayers to you my friend.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

I called Memorial Hermann Hospital this morning and spoke with one of the nurses. Being a non-family member, all they could tell me was Jerry was in ICU and is stable.

Please keep Jerry and Tricia in your prayers......They are exceptional folks and great friends..........


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

It's terrible being so far away from someone and their family that might need some help in one way or another. Shoot, just helping take care of the animals while the family tends to other important matters could be a blessing.  

I feel so helpless to help, other than with my prayers for Unca Jer and Sweet Bride. Can anyone think of anything we could do for Unca Jer and Sweet Bride from a distance?? Maybe make a donation for pet-sitting service or home delivered meals...something??????

Lots of prayers for a swift recovery!!


----------



## Lisa Van Loo (Jan 7, 2003)

Get better Jerry!

I didn't come back from the dead just so you could step out on me with some nurse!

Prayers and positive thoughts from NY.

Lisa


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Jerry is at:
The Memorial Hermann Woodlands Hospital
9250 Pinecroft
The Woodlands, TX 77380
ICU 4112

He can't take phone calls, but can e-mail him is ya go to the web-site

www.memorialhermann.org/TW2.html

Vicky, I'm not sure what we can do as he has cows, a horse, dogs, ducks and God knows what else by now.......Wendy and I will help in anyway......;-)


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

I have never met Jerry other than on this forum. But it doesn't take long on here to figure out that he is a wonderful person. Prayers for a speedy recovery and for your family during this difficult time.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Jerry and Sweet Bride....Prayers from New York for your speedy recovery...The power of prayer REALLY does work. We are all here for you.

Earlene


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Get Well Jerry!!!!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Jerry, get out of that hospital and give those nurses a breather! 
Thinking of you and Tricia,


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Positive thoughts and best wishes from the "slow country" to you and your family. We really need your humor here to keep things in perspective. Get well quick.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Hang in there buddy. the wommenz told me they would do another calendar when you get home......pics on the way....


/Paul


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

The Harris family is in our prayers! Jerry get well soon!!!!!

Aaron and Nichol


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Prayers and good wishes from Roger Perry, Kate, Hooker and Max. Get well soon.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Best wishes to the Harris'. Get well soon Jerry.


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

Jerry:

Prayers are up to the big trainer and good thoughts are sent your way ... get better quick ... we all miss ya ...


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Hang in there Jerry.......ya still gotta give some newbies hell! We need ya back!

Thoughts and prayers.

WRL


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

God bless you Jerry

Jeff


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

Get Well Soon!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Prayers from Chicago..... gotta hear that singin' again...


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Yo Jer,

Looks like Edsel Murphy threw ya a curve ball. He has a way of fouling up good plans. 

Take care of yourself. I'm sure those attending will see to it the retreat will be handled just fine...certainly not as well with you croonin' and cookin', but handled none the less.

As others have said, hang in there and fight. You know we are all pulling for ya, and are lobbying the Big Guy to help out.

UB


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Had to put the Cut-N-Shoot Avatar back up for Jerry.

Just spoke with the hospital and Jerry's still stable, had some tests this morning and was actually sleeping when I called.........keep the prayers coming.............

Trying to get in touch with Jimmy and make sure Tricia is OK......


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

it does not come easy saying this stuff on a forum

Jerry you are at the center of my thoughts and wishes, don't know if my will can help but I hope so.

Jimmy if you are still reading, please take care of yourself as well as your dad.

Amy Dahl


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Just to let everyone know, I recently moved up to Bedias to be closer to mama and daddy. The animals will be fine. It is just real hard to get to the hospital and leave mama at home by herself. The company that I work for is looking to get me some help in that department. Mama just retired from there this past January, after 35 years. It is family owned and has helped us out more times than I can remember. 

Daddy is having a hard time having the cat scans and MRI's done as it is painful on his back to lay on the table for any length of time. They are about to drug him up and give it another try.

I will update ya'll when I know more. Thank you for all the support. I can be reached at 281-650-8065 when I am not at Bedias. My signal really sucks there.

Jimmy


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

You know, it might be a nice gesture at this time, for those of you who were planning on heading to the Gentlemens Retreat, to step up and share leadership with Jimmy.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Jeez Jerry, get yer scrawny a$$ better quickly. We all need you!


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

Add some prayers from UT....for those going you oughta see if ya can sweet talk some burses or doctors into letting ya sneak a well behaved dog into see him. Nothing lifts the spirits like a pup coming to see ya!

Good luck

KC


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Prayers sent from East Central Fl. One of my sons experienced something similar a few years ago and the outcome has been good. Hang tough and ask the doctors about a Gamma Knife treatment.

Mike


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

All our prayers for a speedy recovery and for the lords blessing of you and family.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

WOW! How could I missed this one. Prayers to your old man is on the way as I type this post.


Angelo


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Get well soon Jerry. Jim


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

Our prayers from Pa. Tell Unca Jerry to get well soon. If there is anything I/we can do or anything Jerry needs by all means ask.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Jerry, I will be praying for you and your family. 

God please give Mr. Harris strength and put your healing hands upon him in a mighty way. Let your will not our will be done. Dear Lord please touch his body and his mind. I pray Lord that your presence be felt in his heart, in his room, on that floor, and throughout the hospital.

Amen


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Jerry,

Hope you are feeling better!!!! Take care a' yourself!!! 

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family!

Juli


----------



## john k (Jan 23, 2008)

Jerry get well soon thoughts and prayers


----------



## Art Geddes (Aug 30, 2003)

Jerry, 
I am sorry to hear this news, I am praying that God will touch you and also continue to touch your wife. 

Art


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Brother Jimmy,

I can not tell you how touching it is to see you step in, in the midst of all that you are dealing with, to take the time to communicate with Jerry's retriever pals.

The fact that your dad has taken on such a task as a repeat of the Gentlemen's Retreat is a testament to his commitment to retriever games and retriever people, as well as his own commitment to a job well done.

The fact that you have chosen to step in and help keep things shiny side-up, dirty side down, is beyond commendable. 

Thank you for all of your help from the bottom of my heart. Unca Jerry is one of RTF's true founding fathers. He is among the most special folks, not only to me personally, but to a major portion of the people who visit this internet retriever junkie's hangout.

Please do pass on to your daddy, (or if Jerry, you are well enough to see it for yourself) that our prayers are with Jimmy's momma and his daddy both. You two are part of what keeps our world turning. We love you, we care about you, and we want to see you achieve all that you desire from life's trials and tribulations.

Jimmy, sincere thanks to you my friend.

Christopher D. Atkinson


----------



## Hoppy (Oct 23, 2003)

Jerry --

What are you up to now??? *grin* I wish I could get it through to you that illness is NOT the only way to get me back over here to this board!!!!  

Please get yourself better REAL SOON.......or Vicky and I may have to come down there and kick some butt!! haha

Love you......and sweet bride!

You two are very very special to me.

Hope

PS: Rosie sends big black dog kisses to you!


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Get well soon Jerry!


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

WhatahelzamatterwitchaJer? ..... How in the **** am I supposed to shoot flyers if you ain't there to throw 'em for me? Jus' answer me that, huh! Well, don't worry bout' it, we'll figure out somethin'. You just take care of yo'self and anybody else that needs takin' care of ... See ya soon,

Flyer shootin' regards,
Arturo


----------



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

Jerry,

Prayers on the way from South Louisiana. Your wit & wisdom is missed, get well soon.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Just spoke with Jimmy and Jerry. Jerry had his tests done but hasn't seen the Doctor for any info as of yet.
He said he basically just passed out while sittin' on the couch and fell on the floor. Said he's got some blood on the brain but hasn't got the full story from the Doctors yet.

The stubborn old Texan says he'll be at the Retreat even if they have to bring him back in a casket............:shock:

He's bought the food and has Jimmy cookin' it............so a word to the wise.........IF YOU SIGNED UP TO BE THERE.........YA BEST BE THERE.....and expect to pitch in and help out.........

He's in great spirits and said they don't like him much around there.......wonder what dat's all about........


Keep the prayers coming............


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Polock said:


> He said he basically just passed out while sittin' on the couch and fell on the floor.
> 
> Keep the prayers coming............




How do you fall on the floor while sitting on the couch?

Only Jerry could do that 


…..prayers still heading Jerry’s way.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

GO FOR THE SPONGE BATHS JERRY!!! They were my fave when i was laid up in New York. Request it when the hottie nurses are on shift. No dude nurses.

I know Jerry wouldn't want us fretting about this, but i'm worried about my friend. Continuing with the bigtime prayers from my family to Jerry's.

SM


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> GO FOR THE SPONGE BATHS JERRY!!! They were my fave when i was laid up in New York. Request it when the hottie nurses are on shift. No dude nurses.
> 
> I know Jerry wouldn't want us fretting about this, but i'm worried about my friend. Continuing with the bigtime prayers from my family to Jerry's.
> 
> SM


Hmmmm, seems like I remember walking in on one of your "sponge baths" at the hospital in NY!!! LOL Cute butt!

I too am worried about Unca Jer. He and Sweet Bride are like family to me and Hoppy and I don't like it when they aren't doing well. 

Prayers and much love to Unca Jer & Sweet Bride!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> How do you fall on the floor while sitting on the couch?
> 
> Only Jerry could do that
> 
> ...


Hold on. I have a family photo of that. Let me dig it up....

/Paul


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

Geeze Jerry, I wonder if that port I sent you may have been a bit too potent.
Any way hurry up and get well soon...Prayers from Downunder


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Glad to hear he is in good sprits anyway. Get better Jerry


----------



## El General (Aug 20, 2004)

Prayer to Unca Jerry, Sweet Bride, and all the Harris's.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Unca Jer.....what am I going to do with you!!!!?!?!?!?!

A quick update on Unca Jer.....
He is on his way home...probably there by now. He has talked his way into getting to go home....in other words, he has badgered the doctors until they have consented to let him go home for a few days. 

Now here is why I ask what am I going to do with him......the doctors want him back at the hospital on Friday.....he said he won't go back until Monday because he has committed to the Gentlemen's Retreat and, by God, he's gonna be there!! 

He does need to have a biopsy done on the mass next week.

Unca Jer....we are all praying for you and sending so many good thoughts your way. Please listen to the doctors, you old coot!!!! We love you too much and don't want you to endanger your health. The "gentlemen" that are going to attend the Retreat are more than ready and will step up to that care of that!!! Please go back to the hospital on Friday like the doctors want you to do!!!

Hugs.....really, really big ones!!

P.S. I tried to call you back, but couldn't reach you. Tell Jimmy I really enjoyed talking with him earlier!!


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update on Jerr for us!

I'll bet those docs were more than happy to get his hiny out of the hospital.... 

Jerry - you take it easy while you're outa the pen - hear?

Juli


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Daddy is home and going to attend the Retreat. He is doing good. Thank you for all your prayers and thoughts.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Jerry said:


> Daddy is home and going to attend the Retreat. He is doing good. Thank you for all your prayers and thoughts.


I would expect nothing less.........;-)

Huzzah, Jerry Harris! Eat, Drink, and be Merry!

kg


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

K G said:


> I would expect nothing less.........;-)
> 
> Huzzah, Jerry Harris! Eat, Drink, and be Merry!
> 
> kg


Keith, my sentiments exactly.................that Old Texan just does it his way...............Proud to have Jerry and Tricia as great friends........they're both exceptional people.......

Jimmy, take care of Mom and Dad, and keep him out of trouble at the Retreat...........I'll call him later today.........Stay Well.......;-)


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Hang in there buddy.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Congratulations, Jerry! Nothing like being home to make someone feel better!


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

That is great news. Hang in there Jer. 

Looking forward to a report on the big soiree. Wish I was attending.

UB


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, the Old Coot's home from the Hospital, got Jimmy doing all the cookin' for the Retreat, while he hovers over him barkin' out orders.......a true


HELL'S KITCHEN..........................:mrgreen:

Ya'll have a great time, and keep a eye on Unca Jer for me....


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Jerry said:


> Daddy is home and going to attend the Retreat. He is doing good. Thank you for all your prayers and thoughts.


That is Great News! Thank You, Both you and Dan for keeping us updated. And Jerry, don't let them chafe you for falling off a couch. I personally have done the same thing in my youth. Those suckers can spin like heck sometimes and the old "Keep one foot on the floor" myth doesn't help.


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> That is Great News! Thank You, Both you and Dan for keeping us updated. And Jerry, don't let them chafe you for falling off a couch. I personally have done the same thing in my youth. Those suckers can spin like heck sometimes and the old "Keep one foot on the floor" myth doesn't help.


It may not always stop the spinning, but it usually slows it down a bit!

Good to hear Jerry is doing better!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Jerry, as one ol coot to another...DON"T OVER DO .....I am speaking from personal experience. There are others there.....SUPERVISE...........LOL Hope you are feeling well and enjoying the Retreat...........Otey


----------



## larrynogaj (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey Unc, with turkey season in full swing, I been away from RTF for the most part. Your son's post took me back as we all know you're one of the cornerstones of the forum. It was not a happy beginning to the day, but as I got to page 10, the day got a lot better as you're now home. None of us are going to be here forever, but you still got a lot of good years ahead. Just don't over do it! Stay on the mend!


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

When I was little and wasn't being a perfect angel, my dad would tell me I needed to behave. Apparently my answer, often, was "I AM being have". I envision Mr. Harris telling the same thing to those trying to watch over him-but perhaps with more colorful language...

I dont know you, sir, but have benefitted from your wit and wisdom here on the forum.
Good thoughts coming your way...and try to behave...


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

Great to hear Jerry is home.

I can't wait for tomorrow. What time should I arrive to help set up?


----------



## Hoppy (Oct 23, 2003)

Gosh darn it Jer! 

How did I know that once you knew I had been here to post - that you'd be able to go home????   

Please Please - don't do this again! Make Vicky call me and get me over here or something, ok????   

I know you love me and all.........   

Huge hugs to you and Sweet Bride.

Take it easy this weekend!!!

Much love,
Hope


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

Glad your home,(I'll bet the nurses are too) now take it easy.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, missed this one big time. Glad you are home Jerry and prayers are coming your way.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

How goes the 'retreat'??? How many showed up? What is the numerical count on the gluttons??? Enquiring minds want to know.;-)

Wishin' I were there...piggin' out.

Toscanini and I could be discussing his cats...and what the best recipes are.

UB


----------

